# hairless rat? Rex rat?



## ladyboid

thought i would post these couple of pics to show the difference between a hairless rat and a Rex rat when they are just baby's.
unfortunately i don't have any pics of double Rex kits to compare them as well as i stopped breeding these.

these two rats are the same age and same colour.


the noticeable difference is in the whiskers

Rex









hairless









but you can also tell with the thickness in the coat at this age as well

Rex ( will curl in the next week or so )









hairless ( will start to thin out in the next week or so )









i will update pics in a weekish


----------



## Amalthea

What a good idea!! *thumbs up*


----------



## saxon

Ladyboid,

My hairless babies are stark 'b***ock naked from birth.
They never grow any hair and never lose it as they've never had it.

I would have thought, although there are a few hairless genes, that the one you say is hairless may be in fact double rex?????
I'm no genius with genetics and as I say there are a few hairless genes so maybe it's just one of the 'other' hairless genes than mine.

My hairless from you actually has 'fluff' like the fuzzy mice whereas my hairless are totally naked like my totally naked mice.
My babies have extrememly curly whiskers much more so than your baby.

Are the pups from the same 'rex' litter???
If so then the non rex parent may be carrying the 'recessive' rex gene that is being spoken of?????

I dont' have any totally hairless babies at the moment but I am going to repeat the matings I did a few months ago so could have pics of them when I have a litter.

It's all so confusing with so many hairless genes I can never tell which is which.

I'm also considering mating the little hairless/fuzzy I have from you to one of my hairless boys but I'm not sure how that would turn out if they carry different hairless genes????


----------



## Pouchie

I have double rex and they have a peach like fuzz that you could not call fur or hair plus curly whiskers like a rex. They are quite bald on the head but feel like a chamois leather lol

I think you will find there are modifying genes that make a 'good' hairless or a 'fuzzy' hairless. Meaning you could have two hairless rats (not double rex) but one might not have a whisker and one might have fuzz that may fall out.

To complicate the issue further, people tend to use the word 'hairless' as a blanket term for what the rat looks like, not what it is genetically. People refer to my double rex as hairless as that is what they look like but they are not true hairless.


----------



## Pouchie

*pics*

Also sax, maybe you could add to this thread with some pics of your hairless? This is the double rex I just sold to juju the other week. As you can see, he has a short fuzz like the skin of a peach. He is from a smooth coat crossed with a rex. (Obviously my smooth coat is split for rex). I do not have a baby pic of a double rex unfortunately but will take one when I get a new D.R kit.


----------



## Shell195

Little chubby baby rats:flrtouchie your Dumbo made my heart jump. Absolutely gorgeous. It so makes me want a couple like that so much.:2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie

aww shell thats sweet u know where to come if u wants some x


----------



## ladyboid

i do belive this one is hairless.. there is differnt types of hairless though with differnt amounts of fuzz or lack of.
the ressesive rex gene would not be compatible with a dominant rex gene to produce double rex .
i have been breeding this line with different rats for quite a while now and have nearly totally naked as well from this line (it is very changable from one baby to the next).
the great grandparents to my rats where hairless and on the other side i owned the hairless great grandad.
i do not own any hairless rats now as i dont think its fair on them to live in the shed with temprature changes so my hairless rats only ever come from "hets".

if you do breed that girl you got from me it would be interesting to see what pops out, i am confident that you will get all hairless: victory: let me know if you do breed



here is one from the same line...
i will try to find some pics of some of my first ones i bred


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pouchie

ladyboid said:


> the ressesive rex gene would not be compatible with a dominant rex gene to produce double rex .


So does that mean my 'hairless' are not double rex?? 

This thread is either going to enlighten us all by the time we have compared notes or leave us like this :crazy:

:lol2:


----------



## ladyboid

i just remembered that last year i bought a rat from a breeder that was bred from a hairless to a normal .. i bred her to a male of mine that was a proven carryer of the hairless gene ( the same gene that my fuzzy/hailress come from) and she had hairless in her litters ( both of the parents where normal coated rats)

here is another pic of one of my hairless ( it was born with fuzz)










searching through my pics i found this , she is on of my double rex i bred ( the whiskers are very differnt to hairless gene)
i also have had hairless that are nearly as fuzzy as her but the whiskers are differnt and the hair doesnt get as long.










and again ( her fur was always changing)










my first hairless rat i bred, notice the whiskers again ,(very tight)


----------



## ladyboid

Pouchie said:


> So does that mean my 'hairless' are not double Rex??
> 
> This thread is either going to enlighten us all by the time we have compared notes or leave us like this :crazy:
> 
> :lol2:


 
i am always confused so makes no difference to me :lol2:
i personally don't think they are double Rex pouchi, if i am correct you cant have a double Rex from normal coat rats even if they are carrying the recessive Rex gene (assuming that your ones are normal coat) , the recessive Rex gene i believe is not that common and if it was what you have in your lines and you put two carrier's together you would be getting Rex not double Rex 





i


----------



## Pouchie

Mine look just like the second pic down (double rex)


----------



## ladyboid

what was the parents? and how do the whiskers look on the young one, thats where it shows i find in all the rex/double rex/hairless rats i have bred.


----------



## Pouchie

ladyboid said:


> i am always confused so makes no difference to me :lol2:
> i personally don't think they are double Rex pouchi, if i am correct you cant have a double Rex from normal coat rats even if they are carrying the recessive Rex gene (assuming that your ones are normal coat) , the recessive Rex gene i believe is not that common and if it was what you have in your lines and you put two carrier's together you would be getting Rex not double Rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i


Nope my buck is smooth coat but the _doe_ is rex. They throw litters containing mostly smooth, some rex and usually one or two 'hairless'


----------



## ladyboid

thats the same as what i get in my litters. when i breed my Rex with normal coat which carry the hairless gene.

i just looked closely at the pics of your "double Rex" and her whiskers look tight, i am confident that she is hairless/fuzzy.. but not double Rex.. like i said double Rex can not be produced unless you breed to Rex coats together and i am sure you can get double Rex with the recessive gene Rex.


----------



## Pouchie

ladyboid said:


> what was the parents? and how do the whiskers look on the young one, thats where it shows i find in all the rex/double rex/hairless rats i have bred.


 
Dammit my camera is so naff. Looked through my pics but they don't really show the whiskers clearly. Anyhoo, the whiskers look just like the double rex pic you posted.

Will try to find some better pix...


----------



## Pouchie

I might be able to ad more to this thread.

I have mated the buck you think is carrying hairless, not rex, to two different does who are smooth coats and they have just had 5 out of 25 kits that have come out light instead of blue.

Will keep an eye on those kits and see if they are just cream coloured or if they are hairless. 

hmmm...


----------



## ladyboid

here is a piccy of one of my hairy hairless :lol2:
still quite tight whiskers compaired to the double rex


----------



## Pouchie

yeah but my kits start off with tight whiskers then in a matter of weeks they go messy and long like a rex...

bloody hell I can see this becoming a mahoosive thread :lol2:


----------



## ladyboid

are the does carrying hairless? 
you should be able to see while they are young there whiskers being curly or strait... go see go see lol..


----------



## Esarosa

ladyboid said:


> and again ( her fur was always changing)



She is absolutely gorgeous! :flrt: I do have a question re Hairless rats. I've heard they need their nails clipping on a regular basis, and was curious how you got them to sit still and allow this. Even the tamest of my does will shoot off as soon as i go near her feet. And i wouldn't want to risk trimming her nails in case she moved at the last split second. Just wondered if you had any tricks. Slightly off topic though, so sorry about that.:blush:


----------



## Pouchie

ladyboid said:


> are the does carrying hairless?
> you should be able to see while they are young there whiskers being curly or strait... go see go see lol..


 
heehee I love you Kel you always help me with my wodent issues...

supposed to be working at the mo :roll: but will nip down the animal house in a bit and have a look at the bubbas when the mummys aint lookin :2thumb:


----------



## ladyboid

Pouchie said:


> yeah but my kits start off with tight whiskers then in a matter of weeks they go messy and long like a rex...
> 
> bloody hell I can see this becoming a mahoosive thread :lol2:


yep their whiskers can moult like there fur so can change a bit...

these two does that have just had babys, if they are carrying hairless you should have some tight whiskers in the litters, if not all babys will look normal but some of them will carry the gene for ( what i suspect is hairless)
also if both females are carrying the hairless gene you should get aprox 6 hairless kits out of the 25


----------



## Pouchie

Katiexx said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous! :flrt: I do have a question re Hairless rats. I've heard they need their nails clipping on a regular basis, and was curious how you got them to sit still and allow this. Even the tamest of my does will shoot off as soon as i go near her feet. And i wouldn't want to risk trimming her nails in case she moved at the last split second. Just wondered if you had any tricks. Slightly off topic though, so sorry about that.:blush:


 
oo! oo! I have a tip!... Forget about clippers and use a nail file. You can just file the sharp tips off if you are patient enough as the ratty will probly wriggle unless you have a very lazy rat who will just sit still : victory:


----------



## Esarosa

Pouchie said:


> oo! oo! I have a tip!... Forget about clippers and use a nail file. You can just file the sharp tips off if you are patient enough as the ratty will probly wriggle unless you have a very lazy rat who will just sit still : victory:



oo that's fab hadn't even thought of that! Cheers for that


----------



## ladyboid

Katiexx said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous! :flrt: I do have a question re Hairless rats. I've heard they need their nails clipping on a regular basis, and was curious how you got them to sit still and allow this. Even the tamest of my does will shoot off as soon as i go near her feet. And i wouldn't want to risk trimming her nails in case she moved at the last split second. Just wondered if you had any tricks. Slightly off topic though, so sorry about that.:blush:


they would only need there nails clipping if your worried about them scratching each other but to be honist i used to find that hairless rats know it can hurt them with too much play so are more gentle, so really its the haired rats that need there nails trimming lol...
i never trimmed rats nails but i guess a towl wrapped wround them when they are chilled out or a pommice stone or something to wear the nails down would be good


----------



## ladyboid

hahaha to slow me on the replys :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie

ladyboid said:


> hahaha to slow me on the replys :lol2:


 
Na its not you being too slow, its me talking about ratties when I should be WORKING:whip:

:lol2:


----------



## ladyboid

Pouchie said:


> Na its not you being too slow, its me talking about ratties when I should be WORKING:whip:
> 
> :lol2:


get back to work :whip: :lol2:


i should be doing jobs around the house at the moment, everyone will pour in the house in a min and wonder where there dinner is and wonder why only half the fence is painted red :blush: :bash: ( on a differnt note, can you get fence paint off a fence if you have changed your mind and dont like the colour :lol2


----------



## Pouchie

ladyboid said:


> get back to work :whip: :lol2:
> 
> 
> i should be doing jobs around the house at the moment, everyone will pour in the house in a min and wonder where there dinner is and wonder why only half the fence is painted red :blush: :bash: ( on a differnt note, can you get fence paint off a fence if you have changed your mind and dont like the colour :lol2


lol yeps. you could either 1) rub it with white spirit which should make it go from red to pink or 2) rub it with petrol to remove red altogether once lit

:blowup:


----------



## ladyboid

:rotfl::roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just gonna add a little bit... You definitely can't get double rex from a non rex parent  Both parents MUST be rexes for the baby to be a double rex. The recessive rex gene is a completely different gene from the "normal" rex gene we see regularly, so if your smooth coated male gave a recessive rex gene and your doe gave a "normal" rex gene, then the young would be "normal" rex carrying the recessive gene, but you wouldn't see it. Therefore, your "double rex" is most definitely a "hairless"


----------



## Pouchie

Amalthea said:


> Just gonna add a little bit... You definitely can't get double rex from a non rex parent  Both parents MUST be rexes for the baby to be a double rex. The recessive rex gene is a completely different gene from the "normal" rex gene we see regularly, so if your smooth coated male gave a recessive rex gene and your doe gave a "normal" rex gene, then the young would be "normal" rex carrying the recessive gene, but you wouldn't see it. Therefore, your "double rex" is most definitely a "hairless"


:lol2: 32 posts later and I have HAIRLESS yipeeeeeeeeeee

Actually, to tell the truth, I friggin hate hairless they are ugly :lol2:

Thanks though guys it will be nice to be able to tell my buyers what they are because they are sooo popular. Rodent genetics is not my thing. I think I should start a bunny genetics thread so I can make myself look intelligent lol :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I know I am a bit behind!  I have a real thing for nekkid animals for some reason... Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## Amalthea

If it helps any, rex is a dominant gene, so your doe would be Rr, your buck is rr. To get double rex, the animal needs two copies of the dominant gene, so would be RR. There are several different genes that are responsible for hairlessness, though, which both of your parents obviously carry


----------



## Pouchie

That is helpful thanks. I shouldnt be so bloody lazy really - it is only a case of finding out what genes there are and what is recessive to what.

Must do rat genetic research :whip:

This should be a great thread re hairlessness though if Kelly keeps postin pics as those bubbas grow :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Indeed!!! Plus it's an excuse to look at cute ratty bubs!!!


----------



## ladyboid

Amalthea said:


> If it helps any, rex is a dominant gene, so your doe would be Rr, your buck is rr. To get double rex, the animal needs two copies of the dominant gene, so would be RR. There are several different genes that are responsible for hairlessness, though, which both of your parents obviously carry


i am glad you cleared that up, this is how i thought it was but not totally clued up on the genetics..
there is a lot of "double Rex" out there that are in fact hairless genetically.


----------



## saxon

I'll see if I have any pics of the hairless I bred, they were my first litters so as I say I dont' think I'm an expert, then I dont' think anyone is at the moment where hairless genes are concerned be it with the mice or rats.

As I said I have been told there are at least four different hairless genes and not all of them work together so I'm told.

I bred my hairless boy The Brain to two haired does from the same breeder, presuming they carried the same hairless gene as The Brain. They were not from either the same litter or either of the same parents.
Obviously they carry the hairless gene as I got 12 hairless kittens among the litters which were 20 between them. The rest were hooded kittens. I had Red eyed hairless and ruby eyed so they were obviously different 'colours' had they been haired????
I lost one runty hairless kitten but that was it.

Found a few pics but they are about 3 weeks old in them.
To tell you the truth they do have a bit of fuzz on them. That goes to show how good my memory is doesn't it????
When I've checked my records it's the totally naked mice that never have any hair not the rats.
They probably are the same gene as yours Ladyboid then. They were totally naked by the time they left at 8 weeks though.
That little black hooded was so cheeky I really wanted to keep him but I have too many bucks already.
I'll still take pics of the next litter, whenever that is, to see if they are fuzzy as other peoples when they are tiny.



















I think this was at around 2 weeks.


----------



## ladyboid

yeah i will keep posting pics, the curls are starting to come through now so give it another day or so 

about a year or so ago i bred a litter from a rex carrying the hairless gene to a rex also carrying the hairless gene and in that litter i had rex as well as double rex and also hairless. it was then i relised 
1) dont ever do that again as its so hard to tell the differnce between some of the double rex and the hairless babys 
2) what the slight difffernces are in coat and whiskers at the very young age.
now i only breed haired rats in rex and normal coat but i do still have the hairless gene floating about so get the odd one pop out from time to time  if i was to breed hairless again i would definatly breed with at least one of the parents being hairless for a better hairless look on the babys ( not sure if that will work but my best hairless came from when i did use a hairless buck ages ago)


----------



## ladyboid

saxon mine are usually naked when they leave just after their first moult (when they loose the baby fuzz) but they can get a bit of fuzz that comes and goes with moults and to be honist i find the pink eyed white ones always look more naked than the dark ones or the marked ones ( the dark ones look like a ****** over 18 section i think)


----------



## saxon

Mine were all silver fawn hooded and black hooded.

I love them, especially the little black hooded boy. 
I didnt' keep any of that litter but I'm keeping one from the repeat mating if it's successful.

I am wondering what I should put Batfink with???
Shes' the little girl I got from you.
I dotn' really want ot put her with one of my top eared nakeds or I'm going to get all top eared young.
I suppose then putting a doe formt he litter to her father I'd then get some dumbo's so they would at least be my dumbo's and not jsut a dumbo to dumbo mating.

I had thought about putting her to one of my russian blue bucks but every time I put one of those to anything other a russian blue or one of my topaz all I get is black.
I used your little british blue capped one with a russian blue and I've got all black satin mostly with badly marked berkshire or white feet!!!!!

I hoped to get some other blue babies.


----------



## Amalthea

Tis no problem!  I wouldn't mind a pale nekkid doe...


----------



## ladyboid

saxon said:


> Mine were all silver fawn hooded and black hooded.
> 
> I love them, especially the little black hooded boy.
> I didnt' keep any of that litter but I'm keeping one from the repeat mating if it's successful.
> 
> I am wondering what I should put Batfink with???
> Shes' the little girl I got from you.
> I dotn' really want ot put her with one of my top eared nakeds or I'm going to get all top eared young.
> I suppose then putting a doe formt he litter to her father I'd then get some dumbo's so they would at least be my dumbo's and not jsut a dumbo to dumbo mating.
> 
> I had thought about putting her to one of my russian blue bucks but every time I put one of those to anything other a russian blue or one of my topaz all I get is black.
> I used your little british blue capped one with a russian blue and I've got all black satin mostly with badly marked berkshire or white feet!!!!!
> 
> I hoped to get some other blue babies.


 
non of my rats carry russian blue hence why you will not get russian blue babys from first generation  its bristish blue that is carried by mine, i also have no reds in my lines ....but.....
i have just bred my first russian blue doe ( the one i got from you) with a british blue male so hoping for some nice babys but i am sure they will all black as nether my lines or your lines carry the other blue i belive?.
so new blues in the future


----------



## ladyboid

Amalthea said:


> Tis no problem!  I wouldn't mind a pale nekkid doe...


if i ever get one i will let you know  
this one that is a husky will be pale in about 6 months and will have black eyes :flrt:
but being so far away its not easy getting to you ..


----------



## Amalthea

ladyboid said:


> but being so far away its not easy getting to you ..


You're not kidding there!!! :lol2: I've got a roan male nekkid who is pink now :lol2:


----------



## saxon

Ladyboid,

I think you are guaranteed all black, selfs and berkies, from the doe you got from me to a british blue buck. Your doe is a RB to RB breeding so no other blue there I'm afraid.
The babies do have beautiful coats though.
It was her brother I bred to the capped.

Does that mean if I breed the young black berkies to a british blue I'd get british blue????
Mind you I may as well just borrow my friends british blue boy and breed the capped again in a couple of months.

Amalthea,

If I do a repeat mating with the agouti hooded and The Brain I'll get pale does I'm sure. They are all top eared though!!!!!

The roan doe I have from Ladyboid is still holding her colour quite well and she is 6 months+ now I think. I'm considering mating her in a few weeks but I'd love to find a naked dumbo buck as all my naked bucks are top eared.


----------



## ladyboid

yep if you bred her babys to a british blue you would now get british blue as all the babys will be carrying british blue 

do non of your nakid boys carry dumbo? were non of the parnts to them dumbo eared? you never know one of them may carry this gene


----------



## Amalthea

Let me know if you get any pink ones, Dawn 

My roan I got off you, Kelly, is still very dark, too... He's more like an over marked silvered black blazed berkshire *PHEW* *lol*


----------



## saxon

No none of my boys carry dumbo ladyboid.

I have three boys, all from the same bloke, two brothers and a half brother to those two.
I have only ever used The Brain as Pinky, his brother, is a bit small.

Narf, half brother, is a black capped. Getting to be a good size now he's just over 8 months.
I did think of using him with Batfink but I think I'll probably find a dumbo boy for her.

I like to 'play' with the genes with my rats so I prefer to breed a litter and keep from that to 'make' my own different colours rather than buy another in usually. I'm still in two minds as to whether to use an outside boy on my BB capped or wait for one of the does in the litter and make some BB's.

I'm even thinking of using one of my RB's to an agouti to see if I can make a RB agouti???
I'm no expert with genes as I say so I don't know if this would work in the first litter or subseqeunt litters or indeed at all?????

I have a nice agouti boy and a good RB doe I could use but again the agouti is top eared. I'm not bothered about ears in the young I just would like to make a RB agouti.

I currently have the litter from the BB capped, all black berkies/selfs satin coats, and a lovely litter of RB's from a RB buck and a topaz roan doe.

I do have a litter ready to go but they were all reserved by 3 weeks old.
This litter is all roan, RB and Topaz, except for a buck and doe in each of the self colours.


----------



## Amalthea

Another that I would love, but don't see available often, is a PEW dumbo... Not a roan that will be PEW eventually.


----------



## Pouchie

Amalthea said:


> Another that I would love, but don't see available often, is a PEW dumbo... Not a roan that will be PEW eventually.


Is dis a PEW??


----------



## saxon

Amalthea said:


> Let me know if you get any pink ones, Dawn
> 
> My roan I got off you, Kelly, is still very dark, too... He's more like an over marked silvered black blazed berkshire *PHEW* *lol*


I don't know when I'll be repeating the mating as yet but when I do I'll let you know.
They'll all be top eared though unless I mate Batfink to a dumbo naked though.

My roan from Kelly is naked, that's Batfink, she's gorgeous.


----------



## ladyboid

Pouchie said:


> Is dis a PEW??


looks more champaign to me hun but could be just the lighting.
this one i have here is a pew dumbo, she was the only one in the litter of all blues, i was hoping that she would be a blue point siamese and still could be i suppose as her grandma was very white before her points came.


----------



## Amalthea

She is stunning, Kelly!!!


----------



## Pouchie

Yeah mine are creamier than that, def not 'white'. Someone who had one is taking her to a show soon so I should find out what the creams are when he asks the judge! lol

My bluepoint mice are bright white on the nose for WEEKS until their points come in so fingers cwossed 4 the pew/bluepoint ratty bubba x


----------



## Pouchie

and lighting? ha! lol there are 2 short poxy striplights for 22x16' plus my camera sucks ass grrr


----------



## ladyboid

update.. still no big differnce but curls are showing on the rex and hair loss is showing on the hairless.
oooh and they now have eyes:flrt:

hairless


















Rex


















together


----------



## Amalthea

They are so adorable!!!!


----------



## ladyboid

do you want me to pop them in the post for you ???? 
:lol2:
"joke"


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh! Hubby would LUUURVE that!! *lol* Since I'm not in the country, he'd go get the post to find critters in it *giggles*


----------



## ladyboid

:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

we finally got a hairless female for our fuzzy hairless male n she is completely naked! will post pics of both soon so you can tell me if our male is a hairless or what


----------



## Amalthea

You can't always tell if a rat is genetically hairless or not by just looking... Sometimes the only way to know for sure is to breed said rat.


----------



## ladyboid

oh do get some pics up 
Amalthea is right we cant be sure from pics but we can have a good guess


----------



## saxon

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we finally got a hairless female for our fuzzy hairless male n she is completely naked! will post pics of both soon so you can tell me if our male is a hairless or what


 
That's not the little boy you got off of me out of the rex x hairless litter is it????
He would be double rex if it is. He had curly fur when you got him.
Or has he kept his rex coat????


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

iv got 2 double rex's and love them and would love some more

one (wrinkles) is naked except his wiskers and the other (rex) has a bit of fluff around the lower half of his body there great


----------



## ladyboid

yesterday i really thought i would not be able to post updates on the changes of these two rattys.
i went in to clean the cage they are in and couldn't find the little hairless one:bash:
i noticed the gap where the door is situated is slightly bigger than the bar width all over and think he got out through there.
after half an hour of carefully moving everything around in that room i found him under the freezer.. apart from looking a little dusty he looks fine so i don't think he had been gone long thank god.
now i have moved the baby's out of that cage to save the worry again.
updates on them soon.


----------



## Pouchie

ladyboid said:


> yesterday i really thought i would not be able to post updates on the changes of these two rattys.
> i went in to clean the cage they are in and couldn't find the little hairless one:bash:
> i noticed the gap where the door is situated is slightly bigger than the bar width all over and think he got out through there.
> after half an hour of carefully moving everything around in that room i found him under the freezer.. apart from looking a little dusty he looks fine so i don't think he had been gone long thank god.
> now i have moved the baby's out of that cage to save the worry again.
> updates on them soon.


 
awww naughty watty

I have montagna tanks like that. The lid is bars but there are gaps where the hatch shuts down. I have patched over the gaps with wire mesh as I once had a runty little ratty who could fit through. Think he wanted to go on an adventure and come back with tales of GIANT rats with pouches like hamsters :shock:


----------



## ladyboid

ok here is the nest instalment on the hairless and rex 
rex
















hairless


----------



## Amalthea

That rex is nummy!!!!


----------



## Solitaire Strange

Hi guys I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for a hairless/double rex breeder in or around the West sussex areas. Does anyone here know where I can go? I just love the hairless or fuzzy varieties of rats.

I've owned rats since I was in my teens and my kids want rats now too. We have "Ambrose" who originally had badger markings but has since turned completely white but he's getting on a bit now and I don't want to be without a rat in the house. My kids want the usual hairy varieties, hooded or badger etc. I on the other hand fancy something different. The plan is to get a male hooded or whatever we find and then I'll get a nekkid baby for me so we can all be happy.


----------



## Ratatouille

Solitaire Strange said:


> My kids want the usual hairy varieties, hooded or badger etc. I on the other hand fancy something different. The plan is to get a male hooded or whatever we find and then I'll get a nekkid baby for me so we can all be happy.


Well ratties should not be kept on their own, as they are social animals, so get a group of three and you will all be happy. I have a group of 9 bucks living happily together :2thumb:

And you like hairless/double rex:










That pic of my Samuel Whiskers (RIP) always makes me smile, cos of the ratatouille label that looks as though it is on him :lol2: 'Smack me, I talk!'


----------



## Pouchie

Ratatouille said:


> That pic of my Samuel Whiskers (RIP) always makes me smile, cos of the ratatouille label that looks as though it is on him :lol2: 'Smack me, I talk!'


 
:lol2:I thought that as soon as I looked at the pic. heehee


----------



## ratmadscot

I joined here for the sole purpose of asking.. 

Is anyone near Edinburgh who breeds double rex/true hairless? I cant find one anywhere!
Ideally i would like a female. Actually prefer older rats but a baby is fine. I have rat already and have never had a problem introducing a new friend to the group!

If you do.. I dont want to hijack this thread to much.. Could you email me? [email protected] is the email address. Or you could send me a PM ?

Thanks!


----------



## fluffs

*hi hoping someone can help *

hey im new here and wondering if you can help me, ive currently got two litters of hairless rats and have just started advertising them, anyway ive been contacted by a woman who is claiming that they arn't hairless but are double rex. i thought that at least one of the parents would have to be rex for that to happen and i know that the litters parents and grandparents were not double rex. anyone have any ideas why my hairless have grown hair and then lost it? and how some of the kits from the younger litter have grown curly hair before starting to loose it? im realy confused both the mothers and father came from fully hairless litters. 
sorry will get some pics up soon just trying to figure out how :s


----------



## fluffs

okay really stuck how do you put pics on here?


----------



## Shell195

fluffs said:


> imageokay really stuck how do you put pics on here?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## fluffs

*pics*















sweep mum of litter 1














sooty mum of litter 2














litter 1 at 2weeks 














litter 2 at 5days














all baby litter 1 3 weeks litter 2 2 weeks














baby from litter 2 at 3 weeks






















baby from litter 1 nearly 4 weeks 
can post more pics if it would help  thanks


----------

